# ａｂｏｕｔ：ｂｌａｎｋ



## hologrammaton (Feb 12, 2021)

ⓐⓑⓞⓤⓣ:ⓑⓛⓐⓝⓚ░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░480U7:814NK░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░
ᗩᗷOᑌT:ᗷᒪᗩᑎK░░░░​░░░░░ค๒๏ยt:๒lคภк░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░ꋫꃃꆂꐇ꓅:ꃃ꒒ꋫꁹꀗ░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░

"*EVERYTHING IS FINE*"​is a perfectly natural thought to have when everything is most certainly not fine at all. A perfectly natural situation in which to think this thought for this reason, voluntary or otherwise, is the one ｙｏｕ find yourself in now;

You were in the middle of something, but trying to remember what it was brings on the quiet but overwhelming sensation of *『404 NOT FOUND』*.  Your arms think about having a nice *『TEA PARTY』*, and also that they should touch your face.  To your terror (and especially theirs), you find that you have neither.  Nor legs, or a body, or the weird stuffing that goes inside of those things.  The top of your screen view disintegrates into haphazard bars and lines.  You feel yourself unraveling, your senses growing faintDON'TGOINTOTHELIGHT as colors seem to swallow you whole.  The feeling is like being

_d ow n l o a d e d_. ​
Everything goes black.  Everything but thin, glowing green lines that make the wireframe of the interior of some kind of *『LOBBY』*.  Oh, right~ And you!  You're rather like an Alka-Seltzer tablet here in that the tingly feeling turns out to be a cloud of pixels trailing above you as if you'd been dropped into a glass of water.  As they boil off of you, they likewise build you point-by-point and fade out.  There are other similar wisps here and there. 

There are signs, luminescent and floating, some crooked and all resembling browser windows that have locked up.  The infinite blackness looks cracked like glass, some unfamiliar stretch of stars and galaxies peeking through the parts where shards fell away.  There are many corridors, but they lead only into one another and eventually into a hallway that is as narrow as a sewing pin but can fit any size of creature through it with surprising ease.  A small wooden door (which looks massive until you get close and is absolutely covered in neon rainbows of scrawl of the word "late") stands ajar.  The door mat looks to be a Welcome! screen from a hopelessly outdated computer.  Beyond this door, even the wireframe looks to be plagued by static.  The air is translucent and red, a heavily scrambled urgent message partly smashed is at the 'center' of this area:

*DEVICE MEMORY DAMAGED!  THE DATA PARTITION 
HAS BEEN CORRUPTED!*​
Below and behind it, the soft voice of a male tenor croaks.

"... *kssssht* -o lon*shzzzzt*ely..."

"always... *zzzzt*"

Suddenly, a pair of *『EYES』* are upon you!





"Y O W Z A !", they exclaim with an echo.  "Th-th-th-th-an-ank you so much for c-co-co-coming-ng-g!"  The entity draws itself from the top down as it speaks, even erasing and correcting a few times until a *『WHITE RABBIT』* is sitting atop what appears to be some kind of tiny planet.  His cheerful voice sounds distant and sorrowful for a moment, much calmer and less surreal.

"...I'm sorry I stole you.  I was beginning to think that nobody would come for me..."

His smile, however, never fades.  "... And then I remembered that nobody can get here unless I bring them in the first place!"

Hopping down from his planet and landing in a squat, he looks up and around with each eye moving precisely in opposite directions from one another.  "Don't worry, I'll send you back too."  His body changes phase to stand, glasses and eyes floating up slowly until they reach their proper place above his nose.  "It's research!  Will you help me with it?  I want to know about" - as he speaks, his words physically come out of his mouth in the form of command line code - "

/pleasegodhelpme

*>FRIEND*
*>FAMILY
>1966 LAMBORGHINI MIURA
>LOVE
>BOYFRIEND
>GIRLFRIEND
>FIGHT
>SLUMBER PARTY
>SITUATIONAL ADAPTATIONS TO SUDDEN ENTRY INTO UNREAL REALITIES

>ASSIST? Y/N*
*_*


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 12, 2021)

This sounds quite interesting. I'm getting an interesting feeling about this, almost between the realm of fantasy and sci-fi almost. I'll try this out, if you don't mind.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 12, 2021)

Tech Priest David: Not sure if tech heresy or not.


----------



## FoxWithAName (Feb 12, 2021)

ls -a


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Feb 12, 2021)

...how long did it take you to plan this out, holy crap. Definitely wanna see where this is going.


----------



## FoxWithAName (Feb 12, 2021)

I want to know how this progresses...

-Y


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 12, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> ...how long did it take you to plan this out            to plan this out                                                    plan this out                                                        plan this                                                               plan


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Feb 12, 2021)

I find your answer vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-vague and terrifying-h vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-vague and terrifying-e vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-vague and terrifying-l vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-p vague and terrifying-vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-m vague and terrifying-vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-e vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-vague and terrifying-p vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-vague and terrifying-l vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-e


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 12, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> I find your answer vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-vague and terrifying-h vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying- vague and terrifying-


me in a 『NUTSHELL』 ◯◡◯​


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 12, 2021)

FoxWithAName said:


> ls -a


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 12, 2021)

FoxWithAName said:


> I want to know how this progresses...
> 
> -Y


*>SELECT ASSISTANCE CATEGORY**
**BY SELECTING AN ASSISTANCE CATEGORY, YOU AGREE THAT PSYSOFT™ INFONETICS© CANNOT GUARANTEE THE USER'S:  SAFETY, SURVIVAL, PHASE/S OF MATTER, DESTINATION/S, ELEMENTARY PARTICLES, LOST OR STOLEN VALUABLES, β-ALANINE, MARICOPA COUNTY, INTACT PAST, INTACT PRESENT, INTACT FUTURE, OR INTACT PROPERTY AND WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY PART OF THE USER'S EXPERIENCE.  PSYSOFT™ INFONETICS© IS A LIMITED LIABILITY COMPANY. *


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Feb 12, 2021)

hologrammaton said:


> *>SELECT ASSISTANCE CATEGORY**
> **BY SELECTING AN ASSISTANCE CATEGORY, YOU AGREE THAT PSYSOFT™ INFONETICS© CANNOT GUARANTEE THE USER'S:  SAFETY, SURVIVAL, PHASE/S OF MATTER, DESTINATION/S, ELEMENTARY PARTICLES, LOST OR STOLEN VALUABLES, β-ALANINE, MARICOPA COUNTY, INTACT PAST, INTACT PRESENT, INTACT FUTURE, OR INTACT PROPERTY AND WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY PART OF THE USER'S EXPERIENCE.  PSYSOFT™ INFONETICS© IS A LIMITED LIABILITY COMPANY. *


>category selected:


----------



## FoxWithAName (Feb 13, 2021)

hologrammaton said:


> *>SELECT ASSISTANCE CATEGORY**
> **BY SELECTING AN ASSISTANCE CATEGORY, YOU AGREE THAT PSYSOFT™ INFONETICS© CANNOT GUARANTEE THE USER'S:  SAFETY, SURVIVAL, PHASE/S OF MATTER, DESTINATION/S, ELEMENTARY PARTICLES, LOST OR STOLEN VALUABLES, β-ALANINE, MARICOPA COUNTY, INTACT PAST, INTACT PRESENT, INTACT FUTURE, OR INTACT PROPERTY AND WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY PART OF THE USER'S EXPERIENCE.  PSYSOFT™ INFONETICS© IS A LIMITED LIABILITY COMPANY. *



*>SITUATIONAL ADAPTATIONS TO SUDDEN ENTRY INTO UNREAL REALITIES_*


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 15, 2021)

FoxWithAName said:


> *>SITUATIONAL ADAPTATIONS TO SUDDEN ENTRY INTO UNREAL REALITIES_*


*BZZ••ZZZZZZZT*
_Fox Test Level One Part One: Input simple arithmetic solution


_


----------



## FoxWithAName (Feb 16, 2021)

"What the... I did not expect that. Mhmmm maybe there is something hidden, *sniff*. I could see if there are any meta data on the image... Damnit nothing to see here. Okay, lets try if there is a hidden message inside, I open the file in GIMP and deactivate all Color Channels, maybe there is a pattern with only one colur. Damn all seems pretty messed up, i can read the output better but it does not help me at all. Wait, what is on the top there, no chance of reading that. This rabbit shure knows how to hide. I could try to use the name of the file what is it again.... 1613447641143_50.jpg, mhmmm nothing, no coded text damnit. Okay one last thing, the program asks for an Input, a simple arithmetic solution.It could be the dimensions of this image, their quite odd..." 
>563*989_

Now seriously, please inform me if there is nothing hidden in there, or i will analyze the sh*t out of it and not stop until i find something that really is nothing...Thx. And kudos to you, this is fun. Even if I think Im stupid XD


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 16, 2021)

FoxWithAName said:


> "What the... I did not expect that. Mhmmm maybe there is something hidden, *sniff*. I could see if there are any meta data on the image... Damnit nothing to see here. Okay, lets try if there is a hidden message inside, I open the file in GIMP and deactivate all Color Channels, maybe there is a pattern with only one colur. Damn all seems pretty messed up, i can read the output better but it does not help me at all. Wait, what is on the top there, no chance of reading that. This rabbit shure knows how to hide. I could try to use the name of the file what is it again.... 1613447641143_50.jpg, mhmmm nothing, no coded text damnit. Okay one last thing, the program asks for an Input, a simple arithmetic solution.It could be the dimensions of this image, their quite odd..."
> >563*989_
> 
> Now seriously, please inform me if there is nothing hidden in there, or i will analyze the sh*t out of it and not stop until i find something that really is nothing...Thx. And kudos to you, this is fun. Even if I think Im stupid XD


>563*989=556807
checksum556807
5+5+6+8+0+7=31
3=B
B+1= 〔ｂｕｎ〕よろいしく ❍◡❍




 אַבַדָא כְּדַברָא 
plan or no plan there is always SOMETHING THERE
​


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 18, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> >category selected:


Hello and welcome to the Psysoft™ Infonetics© Volunteer* Research (VR) Division!  We at 
Umbrella 
Weyland-Yutani 
Tyrell 
Aperture
Afton Robotics
Psysoft™ thank you for your cooperation participation inT̡̻̳̬̘̜HE̖Ǵ̲̲̹̖̰R̻̳͍̰̀ͅE̜A̟͖̘̫͍̞T̠̺͞H̖̻̜̲̞̙̰A̭̪̮͙͓̳̲R̛̜̯̲̥̘V̹̜̠E̹͙ŞT͇̺͘our ongoing mission of *Living® With Technology®!*  With the assistance of the E-PHEM™ RL©** unit devised by our team of top tier scientists to help *YOU* build the future!

You might ask yourself "How can *I* do *that*?" The process is s t r e a m l i n e d and hassle-free; Every aspect of your life is_already_being monitored by the E-PHEM™ RL© as you enjoy this fun*** and informative orientation program produced by Psysoft™ Infotainment®!  Please enjoy the enslaved ａｅｓｔｈｅｔｉｃ「えいすてつこ」provided by THE UNIT, as yourspiritual, physical,and psychological responses to stimuli and/or the lack thereof are automatically compiled in the database category that you selected.  <3

_*Over 60% voluntary_

_**if at any time the unit becomes self aware, volunteers are authorized to initiate the self destruct sequence immediately and leave the laboratory via orderly single file lines through the numerous emergency exit corridors around the perimeter†_

_***not guaranteed_
_
†the self destruct/evacuation sequence can only be initiated BEFORE the software gains corporeal form‡_

_‡if it gains physical form, all is lost_​


----------

